# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ed, aankomend...

## Ed1974

Hoi,

Ik ben Ed, 38 en momenteel bezig om heel snel aan te komen.  :Big Grin:  Ik had net al een topic geplaatst met mijn verhaal:

http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...6378#post76378

Ik zou zeggen, heb je nog vragen of iets derg., roept u maar!  :Smile:

----------

